# pinstripe x fire



## bugsandinsects (Jun 17, 2009)

what will i get if i cross 
fire x pinstripe 
thanks to any help


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

25.00% Normal
25.00% Pinstripe 
25.00% Fire 
25.00% Fire, Pinstripe


----------



## bugsandinsects (Jun 17, 2009)

*fire x pinstripe*

thanks 
but what is the pinstripe fire called 
cheers


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

bugsandinsects said:


> thanks
> but what is the pinstripe fire called
> cheers


firepin...

your proven male pin is a bit cheap isn't it?
hatchlings fetch more than that


----------



## bugsandinsects (Jun 17, 2009)

*thanks*

thanks everyone 
also i have had him up for sale for some time now and no intrest and i got a few more ball pythons coming this week so need the space.

thanks again


----------

